# Plant Id please :)



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

i got this plant recently.. it was grown emmersed and i have been floating for a few days now... i can try and get better pics if these wont work...


----------



## Sake (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like Alternanthera reineckii, but I'm no expert, look up scarlet temple see if it matches.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

i think its a hygro


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's an _Alternanthera_ for sure, probably the non-aquatic _A. sessilis_. If so, it may grow upward a bit, but only to get out of the water. It looks like there's a small inflorescence the second node down in the first photo.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks for the id.. i think ill contact the seller and inform him


----------

